# C63 AMG Zircon Silver Protection Detail



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello Guys ,

This car was done last Wednesday my client wanted me to get more gloss and protection out it .

The usual clay bar decontamination process and later Eraser to remove any silicone which the clay lubricant might have .
Since I was chasing more gloss I opted for Prima Amigo and since this car's paint was new and in good condition I choose this product for it's ability to clean the paint and add gloss to it . This was applied with my Flex XC 3401 VRG Forced Rotation DA with a Red HD finishing pad at speed 6 , it was necessary to use full speed so I could achieve more gloss almost like using a Rotary !

After this was done I applied Eraser again to remove any fillers or oils Prima has and the spray on the Permanon Aircraft Supershine .
My client was very happy with the results the deep gloss is now more evident thanks to the good prep work and Permanon !

Just four hours to do this job .

This is what I used to get these results 

















Please enjoy the following photos !





































































































































































*

*Thanks for looking

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work mate :thumb:

Stunning motor!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

superb finish mate :thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Really great work on this stunning car !!!! :thumb:


----------



## BSxc (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice car!


----------



## urbhind (Oct 3, 2010)

Great work on a stunning car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tidy job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

nice job Mario.
How do you find Permanon?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


Demetri said:



Nice work mate :thumb:

Stunning motor!

Click to expand...




Swell.gr said:



superb finish mate :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Mike :thumb:



Ghostrider said:



Really great work on this stunning car !!!! :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Daniel :thumb:



BSxc said:



Nice car!

Click to expand...




urbhind said:



Great work on a stunning car

Click to expand...




tonyy said:



Looks fantastic:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Tony :thumb:



ercapoccia said:



Great work!

Click to expand...

Grazie Marco !



DMH-01 said:



Tidy job there buddy :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you very much Dan :thumb:



Racer said:



Stunning :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Rui :thumb:



tzotzo said:



nice job Mario.
How do you find Permanon?

Click to expand...

Thank you Nick , I love Permanon easy to apply and gets fantastic durable results !

Thank you guys for all your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, stunning job on my dreamcar :thumb:.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

deni2 said:


> Wow, stunning job on my dreamcar :thumb:.


*Thanks mate :thumb:*


----------

